# Hay feeder?



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

I want to get something for my goats to hold the hay. Has anyone tried this? https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tarter-dura-tough-mini-feeder-dtsaf It's a dura tough mini feeder. We don't have any place to put it under to keep rain off of it. Will this be okay? I'm also worried about hay getting moldy. I'm thinking what if we just fill it up a bit then refill when it's empty? I'm not sure


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I prefer wall mounted feeders so they're out of the weather. Like these:
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...anized-rod-hay-feeder-wall-mount?cm_vc=-10005

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/corner-hay-rack?cm_vc=-10005
But you can make a roof for that with plywood or metal sheets. Just make sure the goats can't knock them down on top of themselves


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

We use a feeder similar to what you are looking at. we made a roof for them out of a sheet of plywood. they work well. the only problem we have is if i do not lock the roof the wind will catch the roof and it becomes a sail. and will tip over.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I have one very similar, but with vertical slats only, not the wire squares. Goats WILL get up in the feeder, and i worry about a leg getting caught in the squares. As it is I have the occasional kid get stuck, but not dangerously so. I do admit that I like my feeder MUCH better since we rigged up a cover for it out of tarps and t-posts. A little ghetto, but it works great!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If you don’t have a place to keep that dry, where do your goats go to stay dry?


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a big hay rack in the barn, more for cows or horses than goats. I cut up a piece of garden fence and filed down the ends, going to try and ziptie that to the feeder so that it keeps more in it than the floor. 

I've thought about individual wall mounted feeders - but isn't there a lot of waste with those, too?


----------

